# 2nd cohutta hunt WARNING



## Etoncathunter

Just to update everyone here. Anyone planning on hunting Cohutta for the 2nd hunt better keep an eye on the USFS website. I know most of ya are aware of the Rough ridge wildfire, and the trail closures in the eastern side of the WMA, but as of yesterday 11/5/16  the ENTIRE wilderness area has been closed to ALL use. Unless we get a break in the weather they are not anticipating any changes till December. This means that unless we get some rain or something the only areas open for the hunt would be those areas of the WMA outside of the wilderness. 

http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5078/


----------



## Joe Brandon

I think this fire will prove beneficial for future seasons. I am sorry however  it happened to you friends that hunt it right now in the middle of the season. Much love! Joe


----------



## Etoncathunter

Joe Brandon said:


> I think this fire will prove beneficial for future seasons. I am sorry however  it happened to you friends that hunt it right now in the middle of the season. Much love! Joe



I agree, I think it will be a big help for the future. I just wanted to give people a heads up that are coming from out of town and might not be seeing the most updated news on it. Since the wilderness area is roughly 1/2 the wma I imagine several people will have to go to plans B,C,or E. lol


----------



## twincedargap

Tonight I hunted CNF below Hogpen and once the thermals changed and the wind started flowing down mountain the smoke was horrible. 348 was closed this afternoon/ PM  to local traffic  N of the AT due to fire / smoke.  So fire must have been on Chatt WMA.  We could see latge amount of smoke above the skyline  as we headed towards hogpen that looked to be on the S side. Sure hope we get some rain soon for some relief and needed moisture.  Leaves are drooping and small shrubs dying across the woodlands due to the lack of rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

twincedargap said:


> Tonight I hunted CNF below Hogpen and once the thermals changed and the wind started flowing down mountain the smoke was horrible. 348 was closed this afternoon/ PM  to local traffic  N of the AT due to fire / smoke.  So fire must have been on Chatt WMA.  We could see latge amount of smoke above the skyline  as we headed towards hogpen that looked to be on the S side. Sure hope we get some rain soon for some relief and needed moisture.  Leaves are drooping and small shrubs dying across the woodlands due to the lack of rain.



As of last night, the fire that started at Raven Cliffs was limited to 24 acres and was 80% contained.


----------



## twincedargap

Glad raven cliffs was limited and contained. So no smoke this am and crossed Neels and air seemed clean there too. Can't imagine having to fight a fire on the side of these mountains.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Well the rough ridge fire is up to 5,000 acres as of 8pm tonight. Looks like it is being stopped on the North side as it gets to Jack's river. From what I gather reading their plans usfs is hoping to use the Conasauga river on the west as a hard barrier if it gets that far. Right now it is 11% contained, the estimate on their release says they estimate containment around Nov 30th.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Another update. The fire is up to 6400+ acres. They have also expanded the closure area. They have added the area east of the Conasauga river and east of where it crosses FS16 (old highway 2) near Cottonwood patch. The camp ground at Cottonwood patch is still open for the time being.

Here is the map for current closures. I was going to imbed it, but it is too large and would blow up your screens.
http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/GACH...-Ridge/picts/2016_11_08-09.19.15.205-CST.jpeg


----------



## GunnSmokeer

The Health Department is saying that even healthy adults should not do physical activities outdoors in this smoke if they can help it.

For kids or the elderly or sick folks, it's dangerous (they say).

In Cumming, along GA 400, we were getting a lot of smoke yesterday. It was coming from 50 miles to the northwest of us.


----------



## Etoncathunter

GunnSmokeer said:


> The Health Department is saying that even healthy adults should not do physical activities outdoors in this smoke if they can help it.
> 
> For kids or the elderly or sick folks, it's dangerous (they say).
> 
> In Cumming, along GA 400, we were getting a lot of smoke yesterday. It was coming from 50 miles to the northwest of us.



Sorry we had so much excess we thought it would be polite to share.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

Well they say the fire is 10,366 acres now. Looks like they are going to let the entire wilderness burn. Don't know if there is anything they can do to stop it in those steep mountains with the drought conditions we are having.


----------



## kno3mike

Thanks for the update. excellent map too.


----------



## blood on the ground

are all the roads closed also


----------



## Etoncathunter

blood on the ground said:


> are all the roads closed also



Looks like it. This is from last nights update on the CNF website.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/conf/news-events/?cid=FSEPRD524247


> Closures: The entire Cohutta Wilderness, National Forest lands north and west of FS Road 64, and National Forest lands east of FS Road 16 and the Conasauga River are closed. In addition, the following areas are closed:
> 
> FS Road 68 from Watson Gap to Potatopatch (entire length).
> FS Road 68 from Holly Creek Gap to Lake Conasauga.
> FS Road 49 from Lake Conasauga to Grassy Mountain Tower.
> FS Road 17 from the intersection with FS road 68 north to Alaculsy Valley.
> FS Road 16 between the Conasauga River and Jacks River.
> FS Road 51 from the intersection of Cottonwood Patch to the wilderness boundary.
> FS Road 630 west of Hickey Gap at Lackey Knob and Halbrannon.
> Jack’s River Fields, Cottonwood Patch, Lake Conasauga (and the day-use area) and Overflow Campgrounds.
> 
> Hunters preparing for the big game hunt season should remain aware of closure information. Please respect all closures and monitor changes in the coming days. Closures are in place for public and firefighter safety.



Map: http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/GACH...-Ridge/picts/2016_11_10-11.35.38.672-CST.jpeg
Looks like everything past the check in station on old hwy 2, past Hicky Gap campground, and everything on the east/south-east side.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Burn Baby Burn!!! I say don't even try and stop them. Let them run their full course. Can you imagine how good the deer and grouse hunting is going to be in this area within the next 3-5 years? This is a very good thing. I am sure many and most of these fires are due to human users, but I am stoked (pun intended?) about them. They bring health to the forest. I say let them rip, let them roar. They might be an inconvenience this season, but they will prove beneficial for seasons to come. That rough ridge area is going to be a killer place to hunt over the next decade!


----------



## Rulo

Killer Kyle said:


> Burn Baby Burn!!! I say don't even try and stop them. Let them run their full course. Can you imagine how good the deer and grouse hunting is going to be in this area within the next 3-5 years? This is a very good thing. I am sure many and most of these fires are due to human users, but I am stoked (pun intended?) about them. They bring health to the forest. I say let them rip, let them roar. They might be an inconvenience this season, but they will prove beneficial for seasons to come. That rough ridge area is going to be a killer place to hunt over the next decade!



I dont think prescribed burn theory of wildlife management is all its cracked up to be. 

ON the CNF.......First off...theres very few if any grouse left in N Georgia. Lack of clear cutting has that effect. So this fire....will do nothing for grouse on the CNF. 

For deer,,,,,theres little cover,,,,,,asides from Rhododendron patches.......... and due to the massive forest canopy.......theres no cover to really speak of anyway on much of the CNF....stuff just doesn't grow in the shade all that well.........again.....lack of clear cutting.......

so whats really burning........?  leaves and dead fall.

This fire will have little impact on wildlife up in the CNF.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Yes, we need more timber cut. But, I've walked many an old burn on CNF and the benefits are real. Plus, these fires are getting pretty large so I'd expect some medium to large trees dying. That will provide some light. 
So in that regard, I'm with Kyle, as long as no structures are in the path.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Go walk through a old burn that's 5 years old. Thick as hair on a bears back. So it may not be a clear cut but its the next best thing. Especially if It gets hot enough to kill a lot of the bigger trees. Fires and pine beetles are about the only thing helping with providing new cover right now.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd love to spend some time up in those hills chasing Turkey with someone who is familiar with CNF and the wilderness area. I'm a seasoned Turkey Hunter but it's all been on flat ground in south Ga and Al. I have driven through from 411 to 515 several times and that is some rough but beautiful country!


----------



## Killer Kyle

Think about a red oak/pine ridge where beetles have killed off a good number of pines. In a couple years, it'll be so thick I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole! If you have ever seen some of the burnt places on Chattahoochee, dang. Some of it was of course in shaded areas with lots of overhead canopy, but a lot of ridges and leads have regenerated so thick you almost cannot physically get through them. Back in August Buckman and I were riding around up there, came around a bend, and a bear was standing in the road. He ran right up into that thick mess of briars and saplings, and vanished in about one second.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Here is the latest:


> Basic Information
> Current as of	11/13/2016, 8:15:45 PM
> Incident Type	Wildfire
> Cause	Lightning/natural
> Date of Origin	Sunday October 16th, 2016 approx. 03:15 PM
> Location	Wildfire in Cohutta Wilderness, 13 miles west of Blue Ridge, GA
> Incident Commander	Marty Bentley/Danny Bryant
> Incident Description	Lightning Ignited Wildfire In The Cohutta Wilderness Of The Chattahoochee National Forest.
> Current Situation
> Total Personnel	203
> Size	19,411 Acres
> Percent of Perimeter Contained	20%
> Estimated Containment Date	Wednesday November 30th, 2016 approx. 12:00 AM
> Fuels Involved
> 
> hardwood leaf litter, pine needles, and mixed shrub understory.
> Significant Events
> 
> Light and variable winds with low dispersion and clouds moderated fire behavior today. Smoke affected locations near and away from the fire area had reduced visibility. The smoke over the fire area prohibited the use of aircraft to support operations. Leaf fall continues to cause reburn along containment lines.
> Outlook
> Planned Actions
> 
> Continue strategic firing in as needed to secure containment lines. Continue to monitor for spot fires and mop up hot spots.
> Projected Incident Activity
> 
> The fire behavior is moderate to active. Strategic firing, mop-up and monitoring will continue along the containment lines.
> Remarks
> 
> Rough terrain and continued leaf fall could cause containment problems but fire fighters continue to clear the lines and monitor the fire.
> Current Weather
> Weather Concerns
> 
> More sunshine, slightly warmer temperatures and lower humidities in the 30 to 35 percent are anticipated on Monday. Temperatures will moderate a couple more degrees on Tuesday with slightly lower humidities and slightly stronger winds. High pressure will remain in control of the weather into Tuesday though a weak
> 
> cold front will approach and move through the area Tuesday night into early on
> 
> Wednesday.
> 
> Warmer temperatures are expected from Wednesday through Friday, with low
> 
> humidities on Thursday and Friday, coinciding with strong winds on Friday as a strong cold front approaches. A small amount of measurable precipitation could fall from Friday night into Saturday.



from http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5078/


----------



## bfriendly

Killer Kyle said:


> Burn Baby Burn!!! I say don't even try and stop them. Let them run their full course. Can you imagine how good the deer and grouse hunting is going to be in this area within the next 3-5 years? This is a very good thing. I am sure many and most of these fires are due to human users, but I am stoked (pun intended?) about them. They bring health to the forest. I say let them rip, let them roar. They might be an inconvenience this season, but they will prove beneficial for seasons to come. That rough ridge area is going to be a killer place to hunt over the next decade!



If it started by a lightning strike, then Nature intended this area to burn anyway right?  I am with you brother......let it burn. I too hope noone loses any houses and or structures. And of course I hope no one gets injured.......200 Fire fighters up there doing battle with it. I hope they all stay safe...........


----------



## Etoncathunter

Kyle I agree with you this will be a good thing in the long run. How good I don't know. Most of the info I'm seeing is it's primarily a leaves/dead fall fire. So after a couple years of quick regrowth I think it will eventually get back to normal due to the existing canopy, but it will be good while it lasts. On this one the next day or so should tell the tale on containment. The fire is nearing the major breaks (FS68/fs17 & Conasauga/Jacks rivers) and is coming up against back burnt areas. If the wind behaves and doesn't make it jump any of the lines it should just burn it's self out and burn out the few interior islands of unburnt understory over the next week. Thankfully due to this being in the wilderness area there were almost no residences inside the perimeter and as long as it stays contained all the cabins and stuff should remain safe.


----------



## Always Searching

I just got my December issue of GON, and on page 50 it states that Cohutta WMA is closed to public access. Is this correct? I know that the wilderness area is closed, but was under the assumption that aside for some closed roads and trails, the rest of the WMA was open. Anybody out there know for sure? I really wouldn't be surprised if it is closed and the last hunt was cancelled.


----------



## Etoncathunter

They are having the hunt. The entire wilderness area is closed, and the area east of fs16/old hwy 2. Most of the rest will be open. I will try and get the link and post it here in the morning.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Here is the realse about the hunt
http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/article/5078/34689/



> Hunting Information
> 
> Effective November 27th 2016
> 
> The November 30th through December 4th Firearms/Buck Only and Bear Hunt on the Cohutta Wildlife Management Area (WMA) within the Conasauga Ranger District will occur, with certain restrictions, due to the Rough Ridge Fire. The fire was detected on October 16th and has burned 27,870 acres within the Cohutta Wilderness and areas outside the wilderness in the East Cowpen/Jigger Creek and the Bee Knob area south of Jones Settlement.
> 
> The Rough Ridge Fire is still not fully contained and firefighters will continue to work in the area. The potential for the fire to reburn through previously burned area is possible. There will be emergency vehicle traffic on all Forest Service roads around the Rough Ridge Fire. Please reduce your speed on these roads and adhere to all road closures and do not block gates or park vehicles in areas where the fire has burned.
> 
> The following areas and roads will be closed during November 30th through December 4th for the hunt:
> 
> See map for details
> 
> · Cohutta Wilderness south of Jacks River
> 
> · WMA lands east of Forest Service Road 16 and east of the Conasauga River to the Cohutta Wilderness boundary
> 
> · WMA lands north of Forest Service Road 64 to Buddy Cove Gap and generally west of the Pinhoti Trail to Forest Service Road 126
> 
> · WMA lands north of Forest Service Road 126 and generally west of the Benton MacKaye Trail to the Wilderness boundary
> 
> · Forest Service Road 51 (East Cowpen/Jigger Creek)
> 
> · Forest Sevice Road 126 (Elliot Road/West Fork Jacks River)
> 
> · Forest Service Road 18 between Emery Creek Trailhead Parking Lot and Shanty Creek is closed to motorized vehicles because of a landslide
> 
> · Forest Service Road 630D (Rocky Flats) is closed to motorized vehicles because of a sinkhole
> 
> The following roads will be open during November 30th through December 4th for the hunt:
> 
> · Forest Service Road 64 from Watson Gap to Jacks River Fields Campground and FSR 64 from Potato Patch to Three Forks Parking Lot
> 
> · Forest Service Road 16, 17, 17B, 22, 49, 68, and 630
> 
> The following seasonally-gated roads will be open during November 30th through December 4th for the hunt:
> 
> · Forest Service Road 151 (Mooneyham)
> 
> · Forest Service Road 17A (Pleasant Gap)
> 
> · Forest Service Road 630C (Lackey Knob)
> · Forest Service Road 304 (Barnes Creek)



and the map. 
http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/GACH...-Ridge/picts/2016_11_26-11.14.14.393-CST.jpeg


----------



## Beaudeane

I checked myself & my daughter & my dad in this evening about 5:00 on the Cisco side. We made 117 total hunters checked in per the board at check station. Nothing had been checked out so far at that time. Rain probably had a lot to do with that today. I will be up there tomorrow morning watching part of gods great creation. This will be my girls first hunt ever. Shes 13 & just finished her hunters safety course 2 nites ago. Taking her after school Friday & back for the weekend.


----------



## Beaudeane

Scouted a lot today. Gps said 6.38 miles walked. Caught glimpse of one pig but it disappeared b4 I could get the crosshairs on it. Found a few rubs, no scrapes & very little rooting by pigs. More guys camping up there than I thought there would be with the cool nites & no fires allowed. Was 41 degrees when I started off the mountain at 6:40.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

Is the check station open on the Holly Creek side ?


----------



## Beaudeane

Not sure.  I checked in on Cisco side. May be able to go to that one off 52 but the map shows the road closed going up holly creek side. Or it looks like that to me anyway


----------



## deerpoacher1970

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Is the check station open on the Holly Creek side ?


It is open but you will have to go in from HWY 52.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Anyone got any cool Cohutta pics and harvest stories today?


----------



## Beaudeane

Not yet. Did see a baby pig on the way in running up the road. It dove off the strait downhill side & disappeared a little ways b4 hickey gap. Never saw a big pig behind or in front if it. I haven't been to the check station since Wednesday pm. Didn't hear any shots this evening. Good luck to everybody headed up there in the morning.


----------



## Beaudeane

Got there at 5:50 this morning. Was cold. Saw nothing but squirrels. Found a few more rubs & a bed on way back to trk. We headed home at 1m. Heard 6 or 7 shots total since day lite. Was fun but my daughter has an archery tournament at 4 today so she's in the shower & we gettin ready to head to it for this evening. Can't wait to take her somewhere with a little higher deer population & less hills. Her first real hunt was cohutta & she still wants to go back so it worked out well. Good luck again to the rest of u guys going back this evening & tomorrow


----------



## Wetumpka

I guess that i lucked out when I got my two bear up there a couple of months ago. It was EXTREMELY dry though, so dry that it was like walking on kinlin. Tons of acorns though.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

I found tons of fresh bear sign Friday.


----------



## twincedargap

deerpoacher1970 said:


> I found tons of fresh bear sign Friday.



What kind of sign?


----------



## deerpoacher1970

twincedargap said:


> What kind of sign?


BEAR sign you trying to be funny.


----------



## twincedargap

deerpoacher1970 said:


> BEAR sign you trying to be funny.



Not trying to be funny. Just wondering if you were finding tons of scat, leaf raking, tree climbing??? I'm not seeing much despite lots of miles.  With all the leaves scat seems hard to find. Just wondering what your seeing. I'm a newbie so maybe I'm overlooking something and hoping to learn from your observations.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Yeah lots of scat,and they had the ground wore slick and tracks and feeding sign everywhere .


----------



## twincedargap

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Yeah lots of scat,and they had the ground wore slick and tracks and feeding sign everywhere .


Thx. Was wondering what you might be seeing as I hiked miles off AT in CNF and just couldn't find concentrated sign this weekend.  I went deep & far hoping to get away and found some great pockets of white oaks, and old sign scat & tree climbing, but nothing fresh.  Glad to know someone is on them, as I was getting discouraged.


----------



## Josey

Did the rain stop all of the Cohutta fires?


----------



## deerpoacher1970

As far as I know they are all out.


----------



## twincedargap

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Yeah lots of scat,and they had the ground wore slick and tracks and feeding sign everywhere .



Was the sign concentrated on ridge top or in the bottoms? I've been focused on ridge tops and gaps.  I haven't dropped down at all and maybe that's my problem.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Try dropping down a little bit. Need to hunt white oaks with a lot of thick nasty cover near by. With this colder weather, I'd say there bedded up on a southern slope. I found fresh tracks this week so they still up and moving. Fresh Monday after the rain, and fresh since the rain Tuesday. I got 3 bears on trail can last week at 1800 ft in a creek bottom.


----------

